# New Use For Venison



## JohniusMaximus (Apr 30, 2008)

A while back I posted about making some bacon out of a pork butt. I took the same method and applied it to the thin end piece off a venison backstrap. Now I wish I had used the whole backstrap. Morton's Tenderquick, brown sugar, 4 days of curing followed up with a soak in maple syrup and a 2 hour smoke with cherry wood lead to venison Canadian bacon.
















I'll be doing this again for sure. Goes great on a biscuit.


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

man that does look mighty tasty, hey where do you get the morton's tenderquick?


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Check grocery stores near the salt.


----------



## Lost Angel (Jan 10, 2009)

That looks good....I'm always up for a new game recipe...definitely will have to try it.


----------

